# Siegfried Idyll



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

I wanted to listen to this work yesterday and realized I only have one recording of it in my collection -- with Georg Solti and members of the Vienna Philharmonic. Solti opts for a version with single strings per part, though I gather some recordings will use a chamber orchestra or even a larger orchestra. I'm looking for other recommendable recordings that you all may have. 

I've read good things about the Klemperer, and will surely check that out, but I gather like Solti he uses single strings and I was hoping to hear some good examples of a few different approaches.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Actually, I feel Solti's Vienna Philharmonic performance is a beautifully played one. It is one of my favorites. Other versions I have enjoyed very much are Klemperer/Philharmonia, Walter/Columbia Symphony, Monteux/San Francisco Symphony and Marriner/Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2019)

This is a piece that I never could "get."


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

Brahmsian Colors said:


> Actually, I feel Solti's Vienna Philharmonic performance is a beautifully played one. It is one of my favorites. Other versions I have enjoyed very much are Klemperer/Philharmonia, Walter/Columbia Symphony, Monteux/San Francisco Symphony and Marriner/Academy of St. Martin in the Fields.


Good call on the Bruno Walter -- I somehow wasn't even aware of it, and it is a warm and delicate account to be sure. Plus the tape of him rehearsing the piece is fascinating in itself.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Baron Scarpia said:


> This is a piece that I never could "get."


I'm with you. The opera is great, and the way the leitmotifs are incorporated into the opera is fantastic. But this potted version just seems insignificant.


----------



## OperaChic (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm not sure that there's a whole lot to "get", and it was never intended as anything profound. It wasn't even intended for publication. Its simply a lovely and intimate working out of some idyllic themes. I've always preferred the small chamber performances like Klemperer to the ones for larger forces.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

It was intended as a gift for Cosima and as Operachic has pointed out, not intended for the general public. It's just a very nice little musical moment.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I like Forest Murmurs better.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2019)

OperaChic said:


> I'm not sure that there's a whole lot to "get", and it was never intended as anything profound. It wasn't even intended for publication. Its simply a lovely and intimate working out of some idyllic themes.


It it is mean't to be boring, so you can't wait for it to stop, then I _get_ it.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

It's a lovely piece of music. Meanders a bit, but still lovely.

That's what *I* get.


----------

